
Code club Senegal, where women are leading the way - benologist
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jul/26/code-club-senegal-where-women-lead-the-way
======
heisnotanalien
Women in countries like Senegal are less free to choose want to do and so this
is not surprising. As societies become more prosperous and free, women
(generally speaking) are less likely to be interested in careers in IT. Of
course, women who do want to work in IT should be encouraged and accepted.

~~~
rokhayakebe
_Women in countries like Senegal are less free to choose want to do and so
this is not surprising._

Not anymore. As a woman in Senegal you can choose whatever path. They are
encouraged to excel in school and in their careers just as much as men. From
my observation, without data, it would seem the younger generation of women is
definitely more successful than the one of men.

~~~
heisnotanalien
Women are doing well across the globe (okay, outside of the middle-east). More
are going to school and getting higher paying jobs.

Women in Senegal are certainly not free in the same way American women are.
When I say, American women are more mean I mean they have more opportunities
to try different things and want more from work than just money and when that
happens they IT becomes less appealing.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I am from Senegal. I just got back to the states from a trip there. They are
equally free. There are certainly differences in opportunities and social
pressure, but essentially they are the same. I know women in all sort of jobs
in Senegal, and quite to the contrary money is not a huge motivation for the
educated ones because men are expected to take care of their families/bills.

------
swipecity
I don't get why there are special programs for women. Here in Québec we see
more and more women becoming doctors, teachers, nurses etc... Why aren't thre
programs to help men adopt professions that are outnumbered by women ? I think
today anyone can learn anything I they want to, it's all out there... just my
2 cents

~~~
f978101
It's easier to get funding for these programs because they will be sponsored
by tech companies that stand to benefit from the outcome of the programs.

